# Hey! all you Humans.....



## furryface (Oct 9, 2008)

Could you do me a favor?

my nose itches! would you scratch it please?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 9, 2008)

Rory's nose itches too! Or maybe he just wants to bite you :biggrin2:


----------



## delusional (Oct 9, 2008)

Must be an itchy-nose bug going round..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey!!!!! What about *MY* nose??


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 9, 2008)

And my nose please!! 






And my nose too! Scratchies please!


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 9, 2008)

OoOoh! us too prease!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 9, 2008)

I commandeth thee to scratcheth my noseth!


----------



## Flick (Oct 9, 2008)

Too tired to scratch. Please help.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey all.....this thread is getting so darn cute I'm moving it to Photo Philes. Post more itchy noses!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swanlake (Oct 9, 2008)

the NOSE, THE NOSE i said, not my head you hoomin!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi there :wave:











Are you gonna let me on the roof or what? :waiting:












That's better...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 10, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Hi there :wave:



OHMIGOSH!!!! Cute cute CUTE Billy nose!! 

:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## delusional (Oct 10, 2008)

"Would really appreciate nose scratcheees....."





(Actually this grass is a bit more ineteresting...)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2008)

[align=center]RUB MY NOSE!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Well, OK, kissing it is all right, too[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG, that's so cute!



*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> [align=center]Well, OK, kissing it is all right, too[/align]
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> ...


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2008)

Go ahead!!!
Just try not to scratch this nosey!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2008)

I know that little nose! LOL!

Hey Minda, does Elf like her nose/head kissed? Does she almost burrow into your necks? Tony is so absolutely snuggly sometimes it's weird. Like he wants to hug us as hard as a bunny can!


----------



## JimD (Oct 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I know that little nose! LOL!


It's Binkie !!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2008)

I know! 

If you kissed her little nose, wouldn't she bite it off? LOL!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 11, 2008)

Scooter's nose demands equal time!








And folks....you get a bonus here. You can see teeth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I know that little nose! LOL!
> 
> Hey Minda, does Elf like her nose/head kissed? Does she almost burrow into your necks? Tony is so absolutely snuggly sometimes it's weird. Like he wants to hug us as hard as a bunny can!



Yes! She climbs into my arms and hugs me! Especially when we're sitting outside. She's such a snuggler. 

Minda


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 11, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I know that little nose! LOL!
> ...


Aww man, as if I didn't want a Palomino enough already! :X You guys are making me so jealous!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, I can see those photos in your signature! Your bunnies look plenty snuggly! hehe


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 11, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Hey, I can see those photos in your signature! Your bunnies look plenty snuggly! hehe



Ahh, but that was only for about 30 seconds and I got many thumps after those pictures lol! Barney is a cuddler, but only sometimes, and the girls just tolerate it when I pick them up lol!


----------



## JimD (Oct 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> If you kissed her little nose, wouldn't she bite it off? LOL!




My Binkie? My sweet sweet little Binkie? Bite me??

:expressionless







...more than likely!:rollseyes


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2008)

*WOW! I just thought Tony was a hugger! He gets his little nose right up to my neck and presses his whole body against me. I used to think he was afraid but then I realized he'll do it randomly and he's kissed me when he does it. *

*Palominos are just big sweeties aren't they? :hearts:*

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I know that little nose! LOL!
> ...


----------



## amundb (Oct 12, 2008)

Magnet's turn!!


----------



## ADEE (Oct 12, 2008)

Pet me PLEASE!_










Disclaimer: Please do not use these photos out of network (outside Rabbitsonline.net) without permission, thank you_


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 12, 2008)

What about me? I need nose scratchies or a treat! :bunny18


----------



## Becca (Oct 14, 2008)

This is one of Dippy's babies:


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 14, 2008)

Please see my icon for Nemo's nose and freckled bottom lip


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 14, 2008)

Becca, I <3 your Dippy and all Dippy's offspring! They're too cute (on any angle!) :bunnyheart

Timetowaste! I like your Nemo's nose-pattern. It reminds me of our foster, Berry-Boo!


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 15, 2008)

Alaska says: "Hey you with the fingers!!! Get to scratching!" She's a little bit of a Diva-bun


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Zoom!


----------



## Becca (Oct 15, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Becca, I <3 your Dippy and all Dippy's offspring! They're too cute (on any angle!) :bunnyheart


Thanks, I love Dippy defo and I love the babies too!
I wish I could keep them all


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2008)

What kind of bun is Dippy? Lionhead?

I want one!


----------



## superchar42 (Nov 3, 2008)

We nose you see our nose...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't forget about me!


----------



## maikochopstix (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## BSAR (Nov 7, 2008)

*maikochopstix wrote: *


>


:faint:Holy bunny poo! That rabbit is the most cutest thing ever!!! Adorable!!


----------



## maikochopstix (Nov 7, 2008)

thats my baby when he was like 2 months old, just after i got him...hes over a year old now and is still adorable but its not the same...i wish they could stay baby bunnies forever!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

What does your baby look like now?


----------



## maikochopstix (Nov 8, 2008)

thats a pic of him squishing his brother


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Too cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

That picture is up on I CAN HAS CHEEZEBURGER!


----------



## lemon (Nov 10, 2008)

This is too funny!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 10, 2008)

This was their newest addition to the front page 





Not an itchy nose, but still adorable!


----------



## maikochopstix (Nov 10, 2008)

lol ya i uploaded it but then couldnt think of a good caption, didnt realize you could see it since i didnt submit...oh well, you know you love em ^_^


----------



## Boz (Dec 2, 2008)

"Scatch mine fo me? Pweeeese?"


----------

